# Inspired once more



## matt (9 Jun 2013)

Hello all,
Having tried the high tech method and having a lot of trouble with getting my co2 levels right due to
various reasons,also no longer having the time to put that much effort in because i work away from home monday to friday,I gave up.But recently having read "A choclate puddle"by Alastair,I've been
inspired once more to try again,but this time i think low tech is the way forword.

And i would just like to say to Alastair just,WOW,what a tank There are many brillant and beautiful tanks and scapes on this forum that i admire and aspire to,but imo yours has everything that i want in
a tank,and some.

Ok,so im starting again,have just ordered some orignal genuine pond aqua soil online and spgum???? peat moss(can't spell).And have a few questions.

I have about 2 litres of ADA Amazonia II,and 1 and a half litres of Oliver Knot nature soil left over from previous attempts,can i just throw this in together with the pond soil?

Will that be enough fert soil to sastain my tank? 31'x12' about 100L.

The ADA and Oliver Knot soil have been sat in a cubbord for about a year,are they still ok to use even?

I'm sure i had many more questions,just can't remember what they were now

Anyway,thanks all in advance for any advice

Matt.


----------



## BigTom (9 Jun 2013)

matt said:


> Ok,so im starting again,have just ordered some orignal genuine pond aqua soil online and spgum???? peat moss(can't spell).And have a few questions.


 
Sphagnum 



matt said:


> I have about 2 litres of ADA Amazonia II,and 1 and a half litres of Oliver Knot nature soil left over from previous attempts,can i just throw this in together with the pond soil?


 
Yes.



matt said:


> Will that be enough fert soil to sastain my tank? 31'x12' about 100L.


 
Yes. You'll want to cap the soil with something though (sand or fine gravel).



matt said:


> The ADA and Oliver Knot soil have been sat in a cubbord for about a year,are they still ok to use even?


 
Yes.



matt said:


> I'm sure i had many more questions,just can't remember what they were now
> 
> Anyway,thanks all in advance for any advice
> 
> Matt.


 
No problemo


----------



## matt (10 Jun 2013)

Cool,one less thing to worrie about.


BigTom said:


> Yes. You'll want to cap the soil with something though (sand or fine gravel).



Ok,but I was under the impression that the gravel on a soil based tank should be course,to allow the nurturants from the soil to exchange with the water colum?
In fact I was not planing on capping it at all,bad idea then?


----------



## BigTom (10 Jun 2013)

You could try without a cap, but it'll be very messy if you ever try and move anything, have strong flow or have bottom dwelling fish. I have seen it done in small filterless tanks though. The pond aquasoil is quite literally soil (like you'd dig out of your garden) and hence turns to mud once wet. I've always capped mine with fine sand and never had issues, but go for whatever you like aesthetically. I'd imagine you could get some 'seepage' with particularly coarse gravel.


----------



## matt (10 Jun 2013)

Ah,I see,capped it is then.I'd like as little mess as possible,I have some fine(ish)gravel some where around,I'll have to dig it out at the weekend.
Also what depth should I cap it,couple of mm?
Sorry about all the questions,want to get it right first time,this time


----------



## BigTom (10 Jun 2013)

matt said:


> Also what depth should I cap it,couple of mm?


 

I'd go for a good inch personally.


----------

